# Just got flame moss and my nano diffuser!!



## klinds89 (Oct 1, 2010)

So here is my question, how long does flame moss take to spread?

I heard it takes 2 months minimum to creep...?

Here's a pic!


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Doesn't look like flame moss from that picture...? I might be wrong. But Flamemoss like Java Moss grows very fast. I threw away a bunch this past summer, close to 2lbs worth. But I had it in a co2 injection tank and it grew very fast. I would say less than a few days.. 3-5days with medium lighting and co2.

I didn't know about this website at the time, or else I would of gave it away. 

Is that a oxygen tube going into your ceramic glass diffuser? if that's co2, that's alot of co2 gas..


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

That flame moss looks like it's going to take some time to establish. Normally you would see growing green tips within a week and a half or so. With that moss, probably longer..


----------



## klinds89 (Oct 1, 2010)

i just got it this evening from aqmagic.com


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Good stuff from the store, i've ordered before and if you're on a budget that's the way to go if you're willing to wait a bit more for the shipping.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

I've had my flame moss a week or so, but I can't tell if there's been any growth :icon_roll


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> Doesn't look like flame moss from that picture...? I might be wrong. But Flamemoss like Java Moss grows very fast. I threw away a bunch this past summer, close to 2lbs worth. But I had it in a co2 injection tank and it grew very fast. I would say less than a few days.. 3-5days with medium lighting and co2.
> 
> I didn't know about this website at the time, or else I would of gave it away.
> 
> Is that a oxygen tube going into your ceramic glass diffuser? if that's co2, that's alot of co2 gas..


You just threw it all away?  People like me look for those kind of freebies


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

I recently received what was supposed to be flame moss from aqmagic but definitely wasn't. It was way to heavily branched to be flame moss, I think what I got sent was probably just java moss. I am working on getting a refund. It is tough to tell from your pic for sure but I am afraid you might be in a similar position.

For the person wondering about new growth it will be bright green tips, it is pretty easy to see.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Flame moss should always erect upward. Even attached to branches or twigs, it will grow upward. If it slopes downward, you have yourself a different type of moss. 

My different species moss tank!


















Flame moss from that tank.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Im also not seeing any tell tale signs of that being flame moss. I do have a tip for you tho if this is your 1st time tyeing moss. Moss is resilient to packing it on the stick so it lays flat. You can tie it fairly tight(tighter than you have) and try to get most of the "loose ends" of the moss under the thread. This will result in nice uniform moss growth across the wood insead of "bad hair day" lookin moss after you wait a few months for it to grow.


----------

